
Death of Man in Skyscraper Fall in China Puts a Spotlight on ‘Rooftopping’ - fizl
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/12/14/world/asia/china-daredevil-skyscraper.html
======
basicplus2
Natural selection at work

